# ferret feeding advice



## natasha81harris (Aug 25, 2011)

hello i came upon a little ferret in my garden this morning and he/she came up to me sniffing up my leg. i took him/her in as i didnt want him/her getting hurt by other animals, its very friendly so im guessing someone has lost there pet. i havent had time today to ask around my neighbourhood but will be doing so tomorrow. So basically i have him/her in my house over night but since ive had him/her its only really eaten a little bread and some fruit. im unsure what to feed it as ive never had a ferret before. i did try cat food cold and slightly warmed that was a no go..... do you think it will be ok over night. He sleeps alot also is that normal, i moved the thing he/she is sleeping in and it didnt really move at all...

i think i may be being a little paranoid about it as a few weeks ago i stumbled across a baby bird stranded, which i took in and it died in my arms a week later, totally devastated me and im worried about this little ferret every minute incase it dies on me or something.

thanks for reading


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Please don't feed it bread and fruit. Fruit can cause blockages.
Ferrets are meat eaters, you can buy ferret specific biscuits but in a push cat biscuits might be eaten.
Make sure it has water available as well. Ferrets are lactose intolerant so cows milk isn't suitable, but if you have lactofree, that would be ok.
Ferret help may be worth getting in contact with.
You can at least report a found ferret there.
Ferret Help

I am guessing it will be from a home local to you.
Whereabouts are you?

The sleeping thing is normal, If he/she has been out for a while they might be tired and ferrets do sleep a lot anyway.


----------



## natasha81harris (Aug 25, 2011)

FourFerrets said:


> Please don't feed it bread and fruit. Fruit can cause blockages.
> Ferrets are meat eaters, you can buy ferret specific biscuits but in a push cat biscuits might be eaten.
> Make sure it has water available as well. Ferrets are lactose intolerant so cows milk isn't suitable, but if you have lactofree, that would be ok.
> Ferret help may be worth getting in contact with.
> ...


ok now im even more worried, he will only eat the fruit and i didnt see your post until now and hes had more fruit this morning.... i live in wembley, middlesex, uk. im going to put up some poster in my area today in the hope i can find his home.... i feel so bad for him, hes just so sweet and loving.


----------



## danbert (Aug 31, 2011)

Our ferrets go absolutely mad for raw turkey mince or eggs.

There is some advice here: Ferret Nutrition - if you're only expecting to have them with you for a few days then I wouldn't worry too much about whether their diet is balanced or not. If they're staying longer then you can get complete ferret food from many pet shops - we use James Wellbeloved.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Forgot about eggs  well done danbert!
Raw is fine (sloppy poo though!) lol
scrambled, fried or boiled my lot aren't fussy hehe


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

how is his poo? you will need to get some dry ferret food from your local pet shop. if he has an upset tummy, i would starve him for 12 hours or so. you need to phone around your local vets and rescues and ask if anyone has reported a lost ferret x


----------



## natasha81harris (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks for all your advice, the ferret is doing just fine, i had no luck locating his owner today, asked about my local neighbourhood and nobody knows where he might live, but an old man told me that hes been loose for a few months and has been sleeping in his shed, so i called the rspca and they are taking him in tomorrow, he will get the proper care he needs as im unable to keep him because ive got 3 dogs a cat and a hampster and (a girlfriend) to take care of.... lol

hes just so adorable and cute.....


----------

